# Dogs on furniture



## Fools Motto (6 September 2015)

So, who lets their dog(s) on chairs, sofas and beds? What are your personal views on allowing this? Did the dog just 'get on it' or did you call them up?

And if you do allow it, how do you ''cope'' with the added cleaning?

Throw your experiences at me!


----------



## springtime1331 (6 September 2015)

Guilty. They all just clamber around as they see fit. Unless they're wet and muddy that is. No dogs on the bed overnight either.


----------



## SecretAgentBilly (6 September 2015)

My dog has her own sofa.. But she does use our other two as well! She is not allowed on the beds but does sometimes sit on the chairs in the kitchen as well unless she has come in muddy/wet when she's not allowed on anything except her own sofa.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (6 September 2015)

Absolutely not. They can be and often are on my knee, but strictly not on the furniture when we're not on it.


----------



## Fools Motto (6 September 2015)

So, I'd sound very strict to you both if I said my dog is not allowed and I'm training puppy to stay down!? OH picks puppy up for lap cuddles though much to my annoyance!!


----------



## BuzzyBea (6 September 2015)

We have recently got new sofas. Before that they jumped around and had a free run but I was always covered in white hair.
Since the new sofas came they are no longer allowed up although they do try as soon as I leave the room!! They have their own floor cushions, chair and bean bag though.
I have noticed such a difference and am not constantly trying the pull the hair off my clothes. Do miss the cuddles at night though!!


----------



## RhaLoulou (6 September 2015)

Our dog is allowed on the sofa in the kitchen but only when invited, not allowed on the sofa in the lounge, allowed on the sofa in the lounge at my parents but always asks permission, only allowed on the bed when hubbie has gone to work shhh! She is so clever to understand all those rules!


----------



## Amymay (6 September 2015)

Soffa, chair, bed. And the dog actually sleeps on pillows above my head.

We have leather furniture, which is easily wiped over - and linen is washable......


----------



## Fools Motto (6 September 2015)

amymay said:



			Soffa, chair, bed. And the dog actually sleeps on pillows above my head.

We have leather furniture, which is easily wiped over - and linen is washable......
		
Click to expand...


Is this on her say-so, or do you invite her up?


----------



## Tobiano (6 September 2015)

Our Pip is non-shedding which helps with not having hairs all over the furniture.  I love to have her on my lap on the sofa and she is allowed up most times when she asks, though not when we have just got back from the yard and she has that muck-heap-water effect on her paws!  She also sleeps in my bed&#8230; which is what I like!  (Except when my daughter is home, and gets preferential treatment).   We are not the most disciplined household&#8230;


----------



## Archangel (6 September 2015)

Dog can go anywhere she wants - it is a cold house she cannot possibly sit on the floor!  She always comes up to bed with me and spends an hour snoozing on the bed before OH comes up.  Her bed is next to my side of the bed but she is always back on the bed by morning.  

She was a rescue - I think we invited her up on the sofa can't remember really.  She is an affectionate dog - today I was in the garden reading on the lounger and she was on it as well!   The sofas are white (not the best choice!) but we have throws all over it.    

To me life isn't complete without a dog next to you and a cat purring away somewhere.


----------



## Karran (6 September 2015)

Mrs Spaniel is most definitely not allowed on the sofas! She was obviously allowed to in her old home and it took a while to get her head around the fact that she wasn't here. It was the first thing I enforced on the day she arrived.
To begin with we kept a throw over the sofa (she only goes on one not the other strangely) to prevent dirt.
She knows now that she's only allowed two front paws up and on us only, and only when we invite her up for cuddles but she is still sneaky about creeping into the living room when we're out and jumping up. We combat that by putting a broom in front of the door. 

She isn't allowed any further than front two feet in the bedroom - I wouldn't have a problem with her sleeping on our floor but OH put his foot down about that. So her basket is in the upstairs hallway.


----------



## meesha (6 September 2015)

Poppy isn't allowed on any furniture or beds, she has her dog bed/sofa.  Can't stand dog hair on bed/sofa maybe my ocd or due to being asthmatic!.


----------



## blackcob (6 September 2015)

No big dogs on the bed overnight because we don't all fit, when OH leaves in the morning they come up if they want to. I specify big dogs because the spaniel does fit, generally under the covers or on my pillow! 

Otherwise they're allowed everywhere, they sleep on the sofas during the day and on dog beds in our bedroom at night.


----------



## rokele (6 September 2015)

Smelly border terrier currently warming my bed (been in the sea today). We like the companionship!


----------



## Amymay (6 September 2015)

Fools Motto said:



			Is this on her say-so, or do you invite her up?
		
Click to expand...

Oh, she rules the roost, so it's o  her say so.

BUT, she's a Bichon, so small. I can totally understand you wanting your pup to remain on the floor unless invited to do otherwise - she's going to be significantly bigger


----------



## Alec Swan (6 September 2015)

Where I sit or I lay is mine. I have my couch and my dogs have theirs and strangely,  when I've wondered what the response would be when I've laid with them in their beds,  they've never been 'comfortable' with it.  Still,  each to their own! 

Alec.


----------



## Bellasophia (7 September 2015)

Poodles and schnauzer,low shed....allowed free reign on leather furniture with throws that are washed daily.They sleep on our bed as well.Like amymays bichon,the little dog likes to sleep on the pillow if she can fit there.
when I had a dogue de Bordeaux and a rottie,they stayed on ground floor as they both were heavy shedders, and slept on the carpet  by the sofa or in their own bed...we have tiled floors .The. Rot actually preferred to sleep outdoors if she could as it was cooler there,but was never left outdoors at night.
I have a large dog cushion at the side of my armchair and in the day the dogs like to lie next to my chair as its too hot to be on my knee,but in winter they do like their cuddles as do I.


----------



## Possum (7 September 2015)

Little non-shedding terrier is allowed everywhere but our bed, and sometimes she's invited onto the bed in the mornings for cuddles.  Our new newfoundland is downstairs only and not on the furniture as he's an extremely heavy shedder and generally slightly damp.


----------



## JillA (7 September 2015)

I once had some suited "official" visitors who sat on one of my sofas while we discussed what they came for. When they got up to leave their smart dark suits were covered in white and brown JR hairs  These days only the elderly wimp gets on the sofa and I have a throw to save my seat covers. The others stay in the kitchen - their choice but imposed now and again because Jake chases the cat so the rest of the house is cat country. 
When I did behaviour training it was advised that it was okay for dogs to be on the furniture - so long as it is our choice and they can be told to get off without argument. Otherwise it can give them the wrong idea about where they are in the social structure.


----------



## planete (7 September 2015)

The dogs have the run of the house during the day and are allowed on all the furniture.  However they will all get off straight away if asked.  The furniture is covered with cotton throws which are easy to wash and dry and do not trap hair.  At night they are confined to a downstairs room.  They ask if they can join us if we are already sitting on a sofa but will get on it if nobody else is there.


----------



## Clodagh (7 September 2015)

No, except my sons lab sleeps on his bed at night. They are also not allowed in the sitting rooms or upstairs unless we are there, during the day they are in the back of the house and kitchen. My house is dirty enough as it is!


----------



## RunToEarth (7 September 2015)

Fools Motto said:



			So, I'd sound very strict to you both if I said my dog is not allowed and I'm training puppy to stay down!? OH picks puppy up for lap cuddles though much to my annoyance!!
		
Click to expand...

You have to agree to train her to the same parameters otherwise you will confuse her.

Mine has her chair, which she knows she is allowed on, the other items of furniture she knows she isn't allowed on, she also isn't allowed up the stairs without being invited.


----------



## stencilface (7 September 2015)

Currently allowed on the sofa, which he has trashed by nesting in it, we are currently doing a huge extension and will have new living room and new sofas (paid for yesterday!) and he will not be allowed on those as he's a big dog with big claws (GSD x Rottie). So it will be new house, new rules.  

I'm wondering if we can get a rumble strip or something to put on the sofa as a deterrent as we can keep him off whilst we are there, but I'm under no illusion that he'll be straight on when we go out!  

He's not allowed upstairs either (bad for his hips anyway) and since mini SF has arrived, the days I forget to close the stairgate are awful, why do dogs rip up/eat dirty nappies?! Bleurgh!  In fact I'm hoping that as the new sofas are higher that it won't be as easy for him to get on anyway and if I get him a new bed so he's off the floor he'll be happy - new house will have underfloor heating which I think he won't like!


----------



## JillA (7 September 2015)

stencilface said:



			I'm wondering if we can get a rumble strip or something to put on the sofa as a deterrent as we can keep him off whilst we are there, but I'm under no illusion that he'll be straight on when we go out!
		
Click to expand...

Tip the seat cushions up when you go out - or close the door


----------



## Thistle (7 September 2015)

No dogs on the furniture or upstairs. Shut in utility when we are out, access to utility, kitchen and snug when we are home. Invited into sitting room on special occasions but they have to be quiet and lie down (usually when fire is lit).


----------



## applecart14 (7 September 2015)

planete said:



			The dogs have the run of the house during the day and are allowed on all the furniture.  However they will all get off straight away if asked.  The furniture is covered with cotton throws which are easy to wash and dry and do not trap hair.  At night they are confined to a downstairs room.  They ask if they can join us if we are already sitting on a sofa but will get on it if nobody else is there.
		
Click to expand...

I hate dogs on furniture and on beds.  My own dog was never allowed on furniture, in my parents house but my partners dog is allowed to climb over everything in his house and it drives me nuts!


----------



## Penny Less (7 September 2015)

Dog always been on the furniture and beds, I used to sit on the floor and the Setter would drape himself in the armchair and bash me on the head if I stopped stroking him.  Present dog sleeps on the bed for company for me, used to have to sleep with OH and two setters on the bed!  doesn't bother me at all but only me in the house.


----------



## BSL (7 September 2015)

They are not really allowed upstairs unattended, but we all sit together on the sofas. I have fleecey throws that go in the wash frequently. We are one big happy pack, of which I am the leader ( sometimes ). The only reason they are not allowed on the bed at night is because I am a restless sleeper and I think they are better off in their own bed in the kitchen.  They are small though  so that makes things easier.  I understand the "working dog"  living outside etc thing, but house dogs have always been part of our family and that means snuggles in the evening, sod the furniture.


----------



## gunnergundog (7 September 2015)

The two working dogs live outside; the two oldies live in the house, as does any new pup that I acquire.  No dog is allowed upstairs, but they have free-range downstairs.  To be honest, the new super duper extra large Orvis dog bed is more comfortable than my 25 year old lumpy sofa, so am happy for dogs to have the sofa and me to have the dog bed which is slap bang in front of the fire!


----------



## MotherOfChickens (7 September 2015)

Dog not allowed in back of house (hallway, bedrooms and bathroom), free run of living room and kitchen. He's not allowed on furniture (30kg setter). Have had them in the same room in hotels etc but drives me batty and don't want dog or cats in bed with me.


----------



## {97702} (7 September 2015)

Ha ha I have greyhounds - you have to be VERY disciplined to stop them getting on the furniture!  Yes, they all get on the furniture, covered in easily washable throws.  They don't generally sleep on the bed any more unless I am ill, in which case Amy takes advantage and sneaks in to be with me


----------



## Ditchjumper2 (7 September 2015)

We have mini schnauzer. She is currently curled up on end of sofa on her big cushion. Sleeps in crate at night. Furniture is leather so wipes clean. Sneaks upstairs if door left open. She will come for a cuddle and is a mobile hot water bottle in the evenings in an old somewhat cold house.


----------



## RaposadeGengibre (7 September 2015)

Lévrier;13020406 said:
			
		


			Ha ha I have greyhounds - you have to be VERY disciplined to stop them getting on the furniture!
		
Click to expand...

...and watch 24/7! 

My pair is allowed to go upstairs for a short time (to wake daughter up or keep an eye on me if Im doing something) but not on beds. Free movement downstairs, greyhound would use any chance to creep up on a couch (I dont mind) but won't dear in OH's presence. Fat git loves to pretend he is a lap dog but being about 40 kilos heinz57... its quite difficult to succeed. :lol: In the morning there usually are two (still warm) dents on the couches. :lol:


----------



## Pearlsasinger (7 September 2015)

Fools Motto said:



			So, I'd sound very strict to you both if I said my dog is not allowed and I'm training puppy to stay down!? OH picks puppy up for lap cuddles though much to my annoyance!!
		
Click to expand...

IME, that will really casue problems in the future.  We got 2 Rottweiler bitch puppies, absolutely adorable and so tiny when they came home, that they struggled to get up the step into the kitchen.  We knew that they would weigh about 8st each as adults, so decreed to no-one should pick them up to cuddle and definitely no sitting with them on your lap.  2 people ignored that instruction, my Dad and a good friend.  Guess who now complains that when they come to visit, they get 2 big Rottweilers trying to sit on them!
They are not allowed upstairs either, although if they ever do manage to get there, they do enjoy trampolining!


----------



## Leo Walker (7 September 2015)

Lévrier;13020406 said:
			
		


			Ha ha I have greyhounds - you have to be VERY disciplined to stop them getting on the furniture!  Yes, they all get on the furniture, covered in easily washable throws.  They don't generally sleep on the bed any more unless I am ill, in which case Amy takes advantage and sneaks in to be with me 

Click to expand...

Whippets here and I am reading this slightly incredulously at the concept that you can keep them off the furniture :lol:

We tried  very, very, very hard to get my boy whippet to sleep in his own bed not ours, but it was making him and us miserable. Hes just hardwired to sleep in the bed under the duvet. He does it whether we are in there or not :lol: His favorite place is under the duvet, pressed along the back of your legs.

We bought a super king sized bed in the end, as hes a spiky little thing when he stretches his legs out! My other dog is whippet x collie probably, and while she likes our bed, she doesnt like to sleep in it and is happy in her soft padded dog bed, with a fleece.


----------



## honetpot (7 September 2015)

I have a lurcher who has the choice of two sofas and two rooms to sleep in. I have Ikea Ektorp sofas that you can wash the covers and also buy additional ones, he also has throws on his sofa. 
 The rottix is not allowed on the sofa, she is just too huge although she thinks she is a JR and try's to get on your lap. They are not allowed in the bedrooms, house rules and neither are the five cats.


----------



## Goldenstar (8 September 2015)

Allowed on chairs in the dining room and kitchen and bedroom allowed in sitting room and my den with permission and on chairs in there my invitation .
Allowed on bed but get pushed off if we have had enough .
They get off anywhere from a hand signal.
Leather chairs and sofas which wipe and a couple of fabric ones which have throws and I hover them and wipe with a damp cloth .
I never spend huge money on chairs and sofas not worth it in this house .


----------



## fankino04 (8 September 2015)

Have 2 malamute neither of which are allowed on sofas or upstairs. The girl is fine with this and the boy doesn't even consider getting on a sofa if you are there but clearly sleeps on one every night and quite often during the day when we are at work. He is excellent at making sure he is not caught so little bit difficult to deal with, will try upturned cushions though as suggested by a previous poster. We are getting new sofas soon so sitting room will have doors on then and dogs will be shut out when we are not there to prevent him (OHs instructions :-(


----------



## ihatework (8 September 2015)

When I got my lab puppy I had a rule - not on furniture or in the bedroom.

That was successful for a whole 18 months, and the no bedroom rule is still strictly enforced (for the cats as well!). 

Unfortunately at 18 months I moved closer to my parents and my wonderful mother taught him the pleasures of the sofa!! I'm now guilty of letting him on and he generally chooses to sleep there instead of his bed too. It's leather so just wiped clean.


----------



## Piaffe123 (8 September 2015)

Pearlsasinger said:



			IME, that will really casue problems in the future.  We got 2 Rottweiler bitch puppies, absolutely adorable and so tiny when they came home, that they struggled to get up the step into the kitchen.  We knew that they would weigh about 8st each as adults, so decreed to no-one should pick them up to cuddle and definitely no sitting with them on your lap.  2 people ignored that instruction, my Dad and a good friend.  Guess who now complains that when they come to visit, they get 2 big Rottweilers trying to sit on them!
They are not allowed upstairs either, although if they ever do manage to get there, they do enjoy trampolining!
		
Click to expand...

We're suckers for this too! We've never really minded dogs upstairs/on furniture/etc to be honest. It's their home too, in my eyes.

We've got a rottie bitch she's actually very small (by rottweiler standards haha she's only just scraping into the breed height for bitches) and weighs 6.5 stone. She has a bed but spends all day when she's not being walked sleeping on my parents bed (with a cover on it) and she sleeps on the sofa over night (again with a cover). She does rather just climb onto your lap when you're sitting on the sofa but we're all softies here so just enjoy a cuddle. She doesn't stay on your lap very long unless she falls asleep as she does get hot!

What a soft touch we are! To be honest she molts so much that the hair just goes everywhere anyway. We're constantly hoovering so the furniture isn't really the problem as we just use covers when she's using them.


----------



## zandp (8 September 2015)

I own a lurcher and am too reading this amazed that dogs don't get onto sofas !! He does curl up really small and does move off it whenever I ask him.  He comes up to bed with me and snuggles in.  We managed to keep him out of the bedroom for 2 days when we got him before OH brought him upstairs as he was upset, OH not the dog !


----------



## Amymay (8 September 2015)

Well that's  What happened to us.  Two nights of me sleeping downstairs with the new puppy and OH said ' bring her to bed' &#128522;


----------



## Charlie007 (8 September 2015)

Another one who is guilty!! Lab has her own reclining chair. Jrt usually sits on my knee and also comes to bed with me. Lab not  allowed upstairs.


----------



## Booboos (8 September 2015)

Mine are allowed everywhere. When I had the baby I re-trained the dogs to sleep on a blanket at the foot of the bed to make sure they never slept anywhere near her and I always expect the dogs to get off any furniture as soon as I ask them but that's all in terms of rules.


----------



## Amymay (8 September 2015)

Sorry, couldn't resist &#9829;&#9829;


----------



## Penny Less (9 September 2015)

Charlie007, can the dog recline her own chair at all ?


----------



## Spudlet (9 September 2015)

Sofa yes, beds no. He also has to get off the sofa when told to and if you are on there, he has to wait to be invited. We were getting a bit lax about the latter of those rules, but with a baby on the way we're firming it up again. Not causing any problems so far. 

I couldn't have not had him on the sofa when I first got him, because my house at the time was freezing beyond reasonableness! I think we probably saved one another from frostbite some nights  He used to crawl under the blankets (yep, multiple blankets required to sit on the sofa some nights) and curl up on my feet. He still sees a blanket as his call to action to save my poor frozen toes!


----------



## twiggy2 (9 September 2015)

I have always loved to be able to take my dogs on walking holidays and family holidays, so that means no dogs are allowed upstairs or on any furniture (the lurcher would sometimes try to change that rule), if someone wants a dog cuddle (it is usually me) then they sit on the floor-if my dogs were allowed on furniture/upstairs then my family would have objected to them joining us.


----------



## Beausmate (9 September 2015)

No dogs on furniture, or in the kitchen, bedroom or bathroom.  The GSDx is very good at behaving, even grasses up the Rottie on occasion! She's a sneaky creature, who will wriggle her way onto my lap and the laps of any visitors she perceives as being a soft touch!  Thankfully, she is only little, weighing in at 32kg 

Just been out to unload a van, on my return I found a bone in the bedroom.......  Someone's been up to no good.  Luckily for her, she is very cute


----------



## madlady (9 September 2015)

I have a border collie - she isn't allowed on any furniture at all and is not allowed upstairs.

She was already an adult when we got her, is a trained working dog and had previously lived on a farm where she was either in a kennel with run or a stable (when she wasn't working).  I'm sure she would happily climb on the furniture if I invited her to but she has several foam dog beds scattered around the floor and she just lies on those.

She doesn't jump up either - she will come and tell me when she wants to go out by putting a paw on my knee.


----------



## KVH (9 September 2015)

Lévrier;13020406 said:
			
		


			Ha ha I have greyhounds - you have to be VERY disciplined to stop them getting on the furniture!
		
Click to expand...

&#128515;
My Grey is currently flat out under a blanket on the people bed. 

Funnily enough for a Greyhound she has never even attempted to climb onto the sofa (!!) and I have kept it that way. 
A Greyhound who doesn't want to lie on the sofa.. I think she could be broken?


----------



## {97702} (9 September 2015)

KVH said:



			&#55357;&#56835;
My Grey is currently flat out under a blanket on the people bed. 

Funnily enough for a Greyhound she has never even attempted to climb onto the sofa (!!) and I have kept it that way. 
A Greyhound who doesn't want to lie on the sofa.. I think she could be broken?
		
Click to expand...

Good heavens what HAVE you done to your poor, clearly traumatised greyhound   

When I got my first greyhound I was astonished that they didnt like to get 'in' bed - the whippets I had previously only ever had one ambition, to get under the duvet and curl up asleep, so to find a greyhound that said 'sorry, no, don't want to do that' was really strange.  In fact Amy (my whippet x greyhound) is the only one of mine who likes to do that, the others will lie on the bed but never get under the covers.

I've had 8 greyhounds and lurchers over the years now, and they have all made a beeline for the sofa....


----------



## Copperpot (10 September 2015)

Since we moved they aren't allowed on our bed anymore. New house, new bed. But they are allowed on the brand new leather sofas lol. And they have their own sofas in the conservatory.  Infact I don't think a human has ever sat on the new 2 seater. The jrt has claimed it for his bed and general lounging spot.


----------



## Honey08 (10 September 2015)

Ours aren't allowed on furniture unless invited, which isn't that often (particularly in winter as they're always wet!) They have a fabric bed each next to the fire, and are quite happy there.

They aren't allowed in bedrooms or on beds, apart from Sundays, when we have a lie in.  The dogs get let out at 6am then OH comes back to bed and they go back to sleep in their baskets in the kitchen,  When we get up later and have a   coffee/breakfast in bed they come up too and can get on the bed.  These dogs have a built in calendar, they know when it's Sunday!  I don't know how anyone copes with dogs sleeping on their beds, I couldn't!  (How do you have a love life!). But my biggest lab weighs six stone and snores quite often!

That said, we have recently got a terrier who flaunts the sofa rule all the time, springing up from nowhere, and who is so cute and charming she gets away with it sometimes!

The cats do go on the sofas, so we have hair on them anyway.  We bought a second hand caravan that had a small Hoover in it.  Since we only use the caravan at horse trials and never use electric it has become the sofa Hoover and it's wonderful.


----------



## alainax (10 September 2015)

Cocker spaniel - Not allowed upstairs. Allowed on chairs but mainly just pops up for a minute then goes to her own beds. Likes sleeping in front of the fridge on the tiles . is crated at night, chooses to go to the crate herself when it's bed time.

Cats - go where ever they please


----------



## stencilface (10 September 2015)

Just to say I'm loving everyone who sleeps with a dog in their bed. If you do thus with a baby you are informed regularly that its a bad habit and you'll never get them out of your bed, which is complete you know what of course!!


----------



## RunToEarth (10 September 2015)

stencilface said:



			Just to say I'm loving everyone who sleeps with a dog in their bed. If you do thus with a baby you are informed regularly that its a bad habit and you'll never get them out of your bed, which is complete you know what of course!!
		
Click to expand...

Mine has bedtime snugs, settles at the bottom of the bed (or my side, if OH takes her to bed before I'm in) and then gets too hot and defects to the bedroom sofa. 

She's one of my bestirs. I love her to bits, of course she can come on my bed, or anywhere else for that matter - I bought her to be part of the family, even if she does ruin my badedas bath for one.


----------



## ElleHarries (10 September 2015)

stencilface said:



			Just to say I'm loving everyone who sleeps with a dog in their bed. If you do thus with a baby you are informed regularly that its a bad habit and you'll never get them out of your bed, which is complete you know what of course!!
		
Click to expand...

So do I. I'd love to sleep with my doggie. She is chihuahua, so small but really adorable. She always wake me up every morning.


----------



## Valar Morghulis (10 September 2015)

Definite yes to dog in bed - and comes into his own as a superior hot water bottle at this time of year. I was "strict" with my first dog years ago and he wasn't allowed on the bed or on the sofa - took me several years to realise what I was missing and I didn't make that mistake again


----------



## PolarSkye (10 September 2015)

Our two are allowed on sofas and beds, but only by invitation and they both know that if they ask and the answer is "no" not to push it.  They both also get down instantly with no fuss.  Both sofas are festooned with fleecy, easy-to-wash throws (regularly washed).  

They are both collie crosses - both grow double coats in the winter - and both shed . . . but we love the companionship and they make champion hot water bottles.  Fred (who has the thicker coat) doesn't like to get under the covers and generally doesn't spend that much time "on" a human - he gets quite hot.  Daisy, however, loves to sleep under the covers with one of the girls and if on the sofa with me is glued to me and under the fleece.

P


----------



## paisley (11 September 2015)

Used to be very strict, dogs on any furniture was a 'never'. 

Then I got a lurcher puppy. It started with being allowed on my lap when I had a nana-style afternoon snooze on the sofa, then the fateful day when I was ill , and he was taken upstairs (!), to sleep on the bed with me(!!). His little face was clearly stunned at how wonderfully comfortable a human, a feather duvet and Egyptian cotton could be. 

Obviously now, on the sofa, and bed, albeit with multiple throws which are boil washed each week. Still asks though if he can get up, so there is a smidgeon of decorum left! Not quite sure how he manages to take up a 4-person sofa if left to himself but that's the pointy dog for you


----------



## islander (11 September 2015)

Only elderly JRT allowed on the bed now, his perk. Very large bed so he doesn`t take much room. Labrador sleeps in her bed by the side of our bed, she accepted this very well after always being actually on it when she was growing.  3 pugs sleep in their beds in the kitchen. All dogs allowed on the sofas which have throws on them, pugs very persistent. Two were rehomed ex-breeding bitches so no doubt feel they deserve
home comforts!


----------



## CrazyMare (11 September 2015)

I have a greyhound....... 

She is my night companion as my husband works nights so she comes to bed every night abd if possible, wraps herself around my head!!!!!

I had my dad and friends terriers staying together once. Me, a greyhound and two terriers in bed!!! It was a snug fit....


----------



## hihosilver (11 September 2015)

guilty as well Cariad is allowed on my bed at night and on all sofas and chairs!


----------



## Nudibranch (12 September 2015)

Definitely not allowed. Little dog doesn't even try but the (rescue) saluki is a complete sneak and goes on the sofas or creeps up the stairs whenever she thinks we're not looking. In her old home she jumped all over the furniture so it's a hard habit to break.


----------



## PucciNPoni (13 September 2015)




----------



## maxapple (13 September 2015)

My two jrt's sit on the sofa with me (hubby has to sit on the floor &#128515. They sleep in their own bed at night, but as soon as one of us gets up they are straight in the bed. (Under the covers) I love having them snuggled up to me. 

Cleaning - leather sofa and a selection of throws u can wash solves the problem.


----------



## marotelle (16 September 2015)

I am owned by three Bayerrische Gebirgsschweisshunds, (high mountain Bavarian scent hounds) these hardy hunting dogs, used to snow and rigorous conditions also indulge in snug duvets, infact we sleep around them;they make wonderful hot water bottles, and have the added advantage that they never get cold and more to the point;leak....!


----------



## tallyho! (16 September 2015)

Erm. No.


----------



## LHIS (16 September 2015)

Guilty. Our terrier Ruby will sit on my knee at any opportunity, and jumps into our bed for a cuddle every morning before we get up for work. She does have really lovely beds dotted around the house and will always opt for them unless a knee is available. 
It's my fault though - I got Ruby at 11 months old and I was having a hard time, she rescued me really and as a result I've baby'd her a little more than I should have.


----------



## Luci07 (21 September 2015)

Guilty. All 4 of mine get on sofas and bed. I sort it by having throws and leather chesterfield. They are 4 staffords so small, and not very hairy!


----------



## lexiedhb (22 September 2015)

Nope no dogs on the furniture here..........


----------



## Amymay (22 September 2015)

*Like* Lexi


----------



## Possum (22 September 2015)

Erm...


----------



## muddygreymare (26 September 2015)

We had 2 cavaliers, lost one recently but still have Poppy who is about 18 months old. She lives in the extension, big kitchen and living room. Kitchen has her cage, a bed by the aga and a chair. She is allowed in the living room for cuddles if we let her. She has never been in any other part of the house apart from for baths! Our old cavvie Harvey was allowed in bed with my sister but was a wriggly snory noisy thing so I didnt let him in my bed! 

Poppy is allowed on bed and sofas at my boyfriends house but will get off if asked. They spoil her too much


----------



## Amymay (26 September 2015)

I don't get this whole 'dog is allowed in the sitting room if we let it'.  Why have a dog if you're in one part of the house and they have to stay elsewhere?


----------



## Alec Swan (26 September 2015)

amymay said:



			I don't get this whole 'dog is allowed in the sitting room if we let it'.  Why have a dog if you're in one part of the house and they have to stay elsewhere?
		
Click to expand...

Because that's what people choose.  Perhaps others choose to have a dog stay in the kitchen,  or on its bed.  Some won't have dogs on the soft furnishings (we won't),  and some won't have the dog in their bed.  It's only a dog! 

Alec.


----------



## Amymay (26 September 2015)

It's only a dog. Ah right.......

Tosh.


----------



## Alec Swan (26 September 2015)

'Tosh' for you perhaps,  but not for everyone.

Alec.


----------



## Hexx (26 September 2015)

Absolutely allowed everywhere - how else would you keep your tootsies warm!  My tootsies are currently being kept warm by a Jack Russell while I watch the rugby!

Both mine go on the furniture and sleep on the bed.  

Jasper has the right hand side and he stays put all night, usually just under the covers, but does get further under the colder it gets.  He did that from the day he came home at 5 months old and he is now 10.  He makes a very good bed companion.

Bertie alternates between on top of the bed and under the covers, he is a bit of a fidget as he gets too hot under the covers so migrates to the top of the bed, and when he gets too cold, he migrates to the bottom.

My old girl Bella never slept on the bed, but she would come up first thing in the morning - just after the alarm she would stand at the side of the bed, then tap her paws on the floor, so I knew she was there, if I said OK, she'd be up for a cuddle for half an hour.

Most of the foster dogs were allowed in the bedroom - the very insecure ones were allowed on the bed, the others slept on beds or in crates depending on what they preferred.


----------



## tallyho! (27 September 2015)

amymay said:



			It's only a dog. Ah right.......

Tosh.
		
Click to expand...

Dogs are happy with anything as long as they are well looked after. Just because some people prefer their dogs to be outside or only in certain areas is perfectly acceptable.

Not everyone likes them all over the furniture, in the bed, on your face.

Doesn't make them less of a human being. You write as if keeping dogs this way is criminal!


----------



## MuddyMonster (28 September 2015)

When we had our elderly hound PTS and a few months later came home from the rescue centre with two greyhounds (instead of the intended one), we bought a second sofa.

 That's probably enough said ...


----------



## Tiddlypom (28 September 2015)

MuddyMonster said:



			When we had our elderly hound PTS and a few months later came home from the rescue centre with two greyhounds (instead of the intended one), we bought a second sofa.

 That's probably enough said ...
		
Click to expand...

So you have two sofas, and two greyhounds? Ok, that's the dogs sorted, but where do you sit, then ?


----------



## MuddyMonster (28 September 2015)

Currently, the floor ...!


----------



## CrazyMare (28 September 2015)

MuddyMonster said:



			When we had our elderly hound PTS and a few months later came home from the rescue centre with two greyhounds (instead of the intended one), we bought a second sofa.

 That's probably enough said ...
		
Click to expand...

We had a medium sized sofa when we got our greyhound. We now have a large sofa!!!!


----------



## {97702} (28 September 2015)

CrazyMare said:



			We had a medium sized sofa when we got our greyhound. We now have a large sofa!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Try having 4 greyhounds   Actually we have 2 sofas, a chair, a duvet and a dog bed so miraculously we manage to keep a sofa more or less free for the humans (give or take a greyhound generally.....)


----------



## BBH (28 September 2015)

2 dogs, I big and 1 little and both go wherever they like. They are both snuggled on sofa now and will no doubt be on the bed later.


----------



## Leo Walker (28 September 2015)

Beausmate said:



			No dogs on furniture, or in the kitchen, bedroom or bathroom.  




			But, but, but if they dont come in the bathroom what do you do when your having a wee?? I cant remember what its like to wee in peace! I open the bathroom door and both dogs are there trying to reverse into me for butt rubs :lol:
		
Click to expand...



Click to expand...


----------



## twiggy2 (29 September 2015)

amymay said:



			I don't get this whole 'dog is allowed in the sitting room if we let it'.  Why have a dog if you're in one part of the house and they have to stay elsewhere?
		
Click to expand...

I find it odd that many many people in todays society let their dog follow them everywhere when they are at home and then wonder why the dog has separation anxiety when everyone leaves the house. I have never let dogs upstairs as I want upstairs to be dog hair/smell/muddy footprint free and I am the same with furniture downstairs, maybe some people are the same with their living room?
For me the most important thing for my dogs has always been exercise and my dogs have always got wet wet/muddy and smelly, I don't want that on soft furnishings or upstairs. So I pick what I believe is best for me andthe dog/s.


----------



## Clodagh (29 September 2015)

They really are only dogs, mind you there are times I wouldn't mind the teeangers downstairs as well! Letting the dogs come in from shooting and run upstairs would be the same as me going up with my wellies on - why would I?
Our dogs sit down with us in the sitting room in the evening but during the day they are confined to the back of the house. If I go upstairs to have a shower they stay downstairs, they cope perfectly well.


----------



## Bellasophia (29 September 2015)

The phrase" horses for courses "comes to mind...
We all have different breeds,some have multiple dogs,others have single companion dogs...obviously what works for one lifestyle ,or breed  will not be applicable or function for another. i would argue that all dogs need companionship,whether it be canine or human ,as they are pack animals after all.
wHen I had my rottie and then a dogue de Bordeaux they didn't go on the furniture,not upstairs...but they were definitely house dogs,in our company.
Now I  have standard poodles and a schnauzer...both companion ,non shedding dogs and yes they go everywhere with us ...plus we are retired so no problems regarding leaving them.Both mine go on the fields daily,get muddy,but when we get home I dry and brush them out so they can go on our furniture if they wish etc...


----------



## NinjaPony (29 September 2015)

My dog goes on all the furniture, but she isn't allowed upstairs unless she is in her special crate in the bedroom- mostly because she likes to steal things and run off with them! She's a small papillon and a proper companion dog who would be very upset if she was confined away from people.


----------



## MuddyMonster (29 September 2015)

Lévrier;13039206 said:
			
		


			Try having 4 greyhounds   Actually we have 2 sofas, a chair, a duvet and a dog bed so miraculously we manage to keep a sofa more or less free for the humans (give or take a greyhound generally.....) 

Click to expand...

4 greyhounds? Oh my ... we we worried we were running out of room with 2  Even with 2 sofa's, 2 dog beds, 2 fluffy rugs and a footstool invariably there's a person or 2 that ends up on the floor. Or, sitting in the dog bed whilst the actual dogs are on the sofa whilst watching TV ....


----------



## poiuytrewq (1 October 2015)

BuzzyBea said:



			We have recently got new sofas. Before that they jumped around and had a free run but I was always covered in white hair.
Since the new sofas came they are no longer allowed up although they do try as soon as I leave the room!! They have their own floor cushions, chair and bean bag though.
I have noticed such a difference and am not constantly trying the pull the hair off my clothes. Do miss the cuddles at night though!!
		
Click to expand...

This is me! When little poorly dog died I put my foot down. He needed cuddles and comfort the others are fine and can remain on the floor. 
It was so embarrassing when visitors came and got covered in hair from the sofa. 
Collie was obviously allowed up in her former home so I put chairs on the sofa when I go out!


----------

